# The late night snack run ...



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

So, I'm up late working on a project and just got back from the local convenience store to "caffeinate". It's after 3 in the morning and as I walk into the store I see a young attractive couple at the counter with all sorts of snacks (pints of ice cream, snack cakes) and a couple of sodas. They were disheveled and appeared to be wearing something they just threw on so they could go out ... and they had a healthy glow about them. They couldn't stop smiling at each other. I thought to myself ... ahhh, the late night, we just got finished having hours of sex, snack run.  Maybe not ... but I'd bet good money on it. Put a smile on my face and made me think ... good god I miss those days. 

Not expecting a response but I thought I'd share. Brought back some memories from a long time ago.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

or they were stoned.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Holland said:


> or they were stoned.


... or both ...


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

No, I know the stoned look ... that's what I learned in college, lol. They weren't stoned ... but good guess.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> So, I'm up late working on a project and just got back from the local convenience store to "caffeinate". It's after 3 in the morning and as I walk into the store I see a young attractive couple at the counter with all sorts of snacks (pints of ice cream, snack cakes) and a couple of sodas. They were disheveled and appeared to be wearing something they just threw on so they could go out ... and they had a healthy glow about them. They couldn't stop smiling at each other. I thought to myself ... ahhh, the late night, we just got finished having hours of sex, snack run. Maybe not ... but I'd bet good money on it. Put a smile on my face and made me think ... good god I miss those days.
> 
> Not expecting a response but I thought I'd share. Brought back some memories from a long time ago.


My STBW have made those runs after the fun, and it's a great feeling returning that look people give you that says 'Yeah, I just nailed her'


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

My wife has never done that ever, not into it. Oh well.....the joys of being LD are limitless.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: The late night snack ruhem will n ...*

With those snacks don't be jealous. One or the other will be on TAM complaining how their spouse have gained weight.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: The late night snack ruhem will n ...*



committed4ever said:


> With those snacks don't be jealous. One or the other will be on TAM complaining how their spouse have gained weight.


No, it simply reminded me of good times from years ago. It's not likely to happen again for me if I'm honest with myself ... but I'm surprisingly not jealous at all ... I was actually happy for them.

... and I'm the one who can eat all those snacks and not gain an ounce ... my wife on the other hand


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Sometimes we have a peanut butter sandwich in bed after sex... or a cup of ice cream. Nothin' like a naked snack!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

*Re: The late night snack ruhem will n ...*



committed4ever said:


> With those snacks don't be jealous. One or the other will be on TAM complaining how their spouse have gained weight.


Not if they're working it all off by having sex.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: The late night snack ruhem will n ...*




JustSomeGuyWho said:


> No, it simply reminded me of good times from years ago. It's not likely to happen again for me if I'm honest with myself ... but I'm surprisingly not jealous at all ... I was actually happy for them.
> 
> ... and I'm the one who can eat all those snacks and not gain an ounce ... my wife on the other hand





Maricha75 said:


> Not if they're working it all off by having sex.


See me, I gain weight by just passing by the ice cream freezer in the store. 

My H eats ice cream to keep his weight UP.

Not fair! LOL!

ETA: Oh,, Maricha thanks


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: The late night snack ruhem will n ...*



committed4ever said:


> See me, I gain weight by just passing by the ice cream freezer in the store.
> 
> My H eats ice cream to keep his weight UP.
> 
> ...


Yep, I am like your husband. I HAVE to overeat and exercise to keep weight on. If I eat normally like everyone else, then I lose weight. It doesn't hurt that I never eat a lot at one time ... I just eat all day long. The bad thing is I was the skinny kid in junior high school who was constantly picked on and in high school, I couldn't get a date. Never had a girlfriend until college and I was a decent looking guy ... just really skinny. It was hard on my self-esteem, much like being overweight is. The good news is all those people are now struggling with their weight and I don't have to work hard for great abs.

Just tell your husband that a pint of ice cream for you means a whole lot of sex for him so you can work it off ... seems like a win-win


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

After sex ice cream...my snack of choice  My STBW jokes that I need to wrap it in bacon to make up for all the calories burned from having sex all the time. It's kind of nice having sex as the only exercise needed to keep my six pack


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Back in the good old days it was always post game omelette served on a muffin with American cheese.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Had a long trip over the weekend and on the way home, decided to have a little outdoor fun. Afterwards, we stopped at the next gas station to go to the bathroom. As we were getting out of the car, she asked me how she looked and if people would think we just had sex. I said 'I sure hope so', and she kissed me, giggled and said 'Me too' with a huge smile on her face


----------



## cmc (Aug 30, 2013)

My man is fast asleep after a long session. No midnight snack run for us.


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

You know I often see the innocence of young love around these parts. Young people holding hands and happy. 

It is heartening to see and really does put a smile on my face. 

But I say a little prayer for them to protect either one from the hurt they (may) go through.

Young love is truly beautiful.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

Wife had a special surprise night planned out for me recently. It involved hot oils, a back massage, a fishnet body stocking, and a tantra chair. A little before 3 am both our stomachs are growling and we realize we haven't eaten anything for dinner and we are STARVING. So we take a time out and go to Denny's at like 4 am and just DESTROY every scrap of food we get. I kill like 3 meals and she does 2 1/2 and then eats a milkshake. I'm pretty sure it looked like we had stoner appetites.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Midnight sex, ugh no. That just adds to the stress of it all. And come on, why would they not have some snacks in their house. Who in their right mind is heading out at that time of night just to get snacks. Who is awake at 3am even.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

gbrad said:


> Midnight sex, ugh no. That just adds to the stress of it all. And come on, why would they not have some snacks in their house. Who in their right mind is heading out at that time of
> night just to get snacks. Who is awake at 3am even.


Wow dude ... did you just skip your early twenties? I had a weight bench that doubled as a couch, a used tv, an empty fridge ... and a whole lot of naked party time at all hours day and night.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

gbrad said:


> Midnight sex, ugh no. That just adds to the stress of it all. And come on, why would they not have some snacks in their house. Who in their right mind is heading out at that time of night just to get snacks. Who is awake at 3am even.


Who is awake at 3am? When I posted this. ... I was ... a guy with a huge project due.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Wow dude ... did you just skip your early twenties? I had a weight bench that doubled as a couch, a used tv, an empty fridge ... and a whole lot of naked party time at all hours day and night.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using Android_


I never lived like that. And never had any desire to.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Who is awake at 3am? When I posted this. ... I was ... a guy with a huge project due.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using Android_


If I am awake between 1-4 in the morning, ever, it is because I can't fall asleep.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

gbrad said:


> JustSomeGuyWho said:
> 
> 
> > Wow dude ... did you just skip your early twenties? I had a weight bench that doubled as a couch, a used tv, an empty fridge ... and a whole lot of naked party time at all hours day and night.
> ...


One of the happiest times of my life. Just starting out in my professional career after college and had nothing ... except life to live.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

gbrad said:


> JustSomeGuyWho said:
> 
> 
> > Who is awake at 3am? When I posted this. ... I was ... a guy with a huge project due.
> ...


Well ... good on you 

It is sometimes part of my job.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> One of the happiest times of my life. Just starting out in my professional career after college and had nothing ... except life to live.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using Android_


Part of it was I went straight from college to engaged to married. There was never time to live on my own.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

It's never too late to have this kind of fun. I'm 41, my STBW is 38. Just earlier that night, we were having dinner in a five star restaraunt, and she and my 11 year old son were blowing bubbles in their water glasses. When we were getting ready to leave, our waitress commented about how in love my STBW and I looked and happy of a family we had. The thing is, we weren't doin anything differently than we always do. We were just enjoying eachother and all of our time together, like we always do.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

gbrad said:


> Part of it was I went straight from college to engaged to married. There was never time to live on my own.


Well, there are good things about that too


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

Age doesn't really matter, if you have the desire to do something you'll find time for it. That night I posted about was about 2 weeks ago. I'm 27 and my wife is 29. I'm a student and sometimes I'll drag her to a college party. We'll be the oldest couple there but not care. Have as much fun as we can before the buzzkill that is kids.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

We do this on weekends occasionally I never did it in my twenties but now it happens every few weeks.
It's mostly bc we're wide awake and juiced after a great time.If it's cold out we'll stay in and eat dry cereal while watching late night tv
But once the weather is all warm and balmy we like our little midnight adventures to the convenience store to get twizzlers or whatever.


----------



## aeasty (Jun 5, 2013)

nothing like the after sex energy boost for round 2 or 3 and its even better when you get to see the older(no disrespect) guy look at you and know exactly what you have just been up 2. that's about the only thing I miss from a relationship since the wife and I went our separate ways. although I am starting flirty with some casual female friends so who knows late night/ungodly hour after sex snack runs may be in the future


----------



## aeasty (Jun 5, 2013)

gbrad said:


> If I am awake between 1-4 in the morning, ever, it is because I can't fall asleep.


Try sex! its great gets a lot of physical energy out, good for the heart and the body and it also releases a bunch of good chemicals in your brain to help you relax. since separating with the wife I have realised if your not happy with you sex life then do what you got to do to be happy with it and give most things a try first


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

aeasty said:


> Try sex! its great gets a lot of physical energy out, good for the heart and the body and it also releases a bunch of good chemicals in your brain to help you relax. since separating with the wife I have realised if your not happy with you sex life then do what you got to do to be happy with it and give most things a try first


I would say getting a good nights sleep is more important.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

gbrad said:


> I would say getting a good nights sleep is more important.


Maybe so, but sex is a great part of a good nights sleep for me


----------



## aeasty (Jun 5, 2013)

gbrad said:


> I would say getting a good nights sleep is more important.


I find I sleep best when my body is exhausted and my mind is completely tuned out and for me sex is a great way to achieve that state but each to their own I guess
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

aeasty said:


> I find I sleep best when my body is exhausted and my mind is completely tuned out and for me sex is a great way to achieve that state but each to their own I guess
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sex in my current situation is half pleasure and half stress, so it doesn't quite work the same.


----------

